# البعض نحبهم ولكن....



## candy shop (17 مايو 2008)

البعض نحبهم.....

لكن لانقترب منهم ........ فهم في البعد احلى 
وهم في البعد ارقى ... وهم في البعد اغلى 
____________ 



والبعض نحبهم 

ونسعى كي نقترب منهم 
ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياه معهم 
ويؤلمنا الابتعادعنهم 
ويصعب علينا تصور الحياه حين تخلو منهم. 

____________ ____ 

والبعض نحبهم 

ونتمنى ان نعيش حكايه جميله معهم 
ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم 
ونختلق الاسباب كي نراهم 
ونعيش في الخيال اكثر من الواقع معهم .. 

____________ ___ 

والبعض نحبهم 
لكن بيننا وبين انفسنا فقط فنصمتبرغم الم الصمت 
فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم لان العوائق كثيره 
والعواقب مخيفهومن الافضل لنا ولهم ان تبقى 
الابواب بيننا وبينهم مغلقه... 

____________ __ 

والبعض نحبهم 

فنملأ الارض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم 
ونثرثر بهم فيكل الاوقات 
ونحتاج الى وجودهم ....كالماء ..والهواء 
ونختنق في غيابهم اوالابتعاد عنهم ....... 

____________ _____ 

والبعض نحبهم 

لأننا لانجد سواهم 
وحاجتنا الى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم 
فالايام تمضي 
والعمر ينقضي 
والزمن لا يقف 
ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق 

____________ _________ ___ 

والبعض نحبهم

لان مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب 
ولا نملك امامهم سوى اننحب 
فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله 
ونرمم معهم اشياء كثيرة 
ونعيد طلاء الحياهمن جديد 
ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض السعادة 

____________ _________ 

والبعض نحبهم 

لكننا لانجد صدى لهذاالحب في 
قلوبهــم 
فننهار وننكسر 
و نتخبط في حكايات فاشله 
فلا نكرههم 
ولا ننساهم 
ولا نحبسواهم 
ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشله ..

____________ _________ 

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا

منقول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا


 
اكيد يا كاندي لانه حبه بدون حدود وبدون مقابل
ميرسي يا قمرنا علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
ولكن هذا ليس بجديد علي مشرفتنا الجميله
ربنا يباركك وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*

حقا كاندى

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا

ولكن من هنا نقول ان الحب النقى موجود
اذا تنازلنا عن الانا وقدرنا قيمة المشاعر
وابتعدنا عن حب الجسد بحب الروح
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع كعادتك
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اكيد يا كاندي لانه حبه بدون حدود وبدون مقابل
> ميرسي يا قمرنا علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع
> ولكن هذا ليس بجديد علي مشرفتنا الجميله
> ربنا يباركك وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر​



ميرسى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> 
> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل يا وليم

ربنا يبارزكك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*

*موضوع جميل عزيزتي كاندي*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*

*اسمحيلي اختي ازيد على كلامك*

*---------- البعض نحبهم ----------*
*لانهم يبذلون كل ما بوسعهم لتوصيل كلمة الرب و الحقيقة الى الجميع*
*هم أنتم أخواني في هذا المنتدى الرائع*

*ربنا يباركك أختي candy shop على الموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل عزيزتي كاندي*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



faris sd4l قال:


> *اسمحيلي اختي ازيد على كلامك*
> 
> *---------- البعض نحبهم ----------*
> *لانهم يبذلون كل ما بوسعهم لتوصيل كلمة الرب و الحقيقة الى الجميع*
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا على الاضافه

وعلى كلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا

فعلا يا كاندى هى دى الحقيقه الوحيده فى حياتنا ....... ميرررسى وربنا  يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
> 
> فعلا يا كاندى هى دى الحقيقه الوحيده فى حياتنا ....... ميرررسى وربنا  يباركك .



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا دونتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*

ميرسى يا كاندى
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: البعض نحبهم ولكن....*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*البعض نحبهم.....*

*البعض نحبهم..... 
لكن لانقترب منهم ........ فهم في البعد احلى 
وهم في البعد ارقى ... وهم في البعد اغلى 
____________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
ونسعى كي نقترب منهم 
ونتقاسم 
تفاصيل الحياه معهم 
ويؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم 
ويصعب علينا تصور الحياه حين تخلو منهم. 
________________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
ونتمنى ان نعيش حكايه جميله معهم 
ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم 
ونختلق الاسباب كي نراهم 
ونعيش في الخيال اكثر من الواقع معهم .. 
_______________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
لكن بيننا وبين انفسنا فقط فنصمت برغم الم الصمت 
فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم لان العوائق كثيره 
والعواقب مخيفه ومن الافضل لنا ولهم ان تبقى 
الابواب بيننا وبينهم مغلقه... 
______________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
فنملأ الارض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم 
ونثرثر بهم في كل الاوقات 
ونحتاج الى وجودهم ....كالماء ..والهواء 
ونختنق في غيابهم او الابتعاد عنهم ....... 
_________________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
لأننا لا نجد سواهم 
وحاجتنا الى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم 
فالايام 
تمضي 
والعمر ينقضي 
والزمن لا يقف 
ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق 
________________________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
لان مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب 
ولا نملك امامهم سوى ان نحب 
فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله 
ونرمم معهم اشياء كثيرة 
ونعيد طلاء الحياه من جديد 
ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم 
بعض السعادة 
_____________________ 
والبعض نحبهم 
لكننا لانجد صدى لهذاالحب في 
قلوبهــم 
فننهار و ننكسر 
و نتخبط في حكايات فاشله 
فلا نكرههم 
ولا ننساهم 
ولا نحب سواهم 
ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشله .. 
في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا *​


----------



## viviane tarek (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

*جممممممممممميل
جددددددددددددا"
جددددددددددددا"
احنى معانى شاعرة ولا اية
فعلا"يا هابى انجل
احساسك عالى اوى
ربنا يببركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

*شكرا" لك اخت انجل 
موضوع كله احاسيس
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

الله عليكى

بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*



viviane tarek قال:


> *جممممممممممميل
> جددددددددددددا"
> جددددددددددددا"
> احنى معانى شاعرة ولا اية
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*



كليمو قال:


> *شكرا" لك اخت انجل
> موضوع كله احاسيس
> سلام المسيح*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

*موضوع رووعه يا هابي

تسلم ايديكي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

_



والبعض نحبهم 
فنملأ الارض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم 
ونثرثر بهم في كل الاوقات 
ونحتاج الى وجودهم ....كالماء ..والهواء 
ونختنق في غيابهم او الابتعاد عنهم .......​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات جميلة ورائعة
فيها كتييير شدنى
ميرسى كتيير




​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البعض نحبهم.....*

موضوع رائع ياhappy angel
تسلم ايك​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

* نحبهم 
لكن لا نقترب منهم ........ فهم في البعد احلى 
وهم في البعد ارقى ... وهم في البعد اغلى


والبعض نحبهم 
ونسعى كي نقترب منهم 
ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياه معهم 
ويؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم 
ويصعب علينا تصور الحياه حين تخلو منهم. 


والبعض نحبهم 
ونتمنى ان نعيش حكايه جميله معهم 
ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم 
ونختلق الاسباب كي نراهم 
ونعيش في الخيال اكثر من الواقع معهم


والبعض نحبهم 
لكن بيننا وبين انفسنا فقط 
فنصمت برغم الم الصمت 
فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم لان العوائق كثيره 
والعواقب مخيفه ومن الافضل لنا ولهم ان تبقى 
الابواب بيننا وبينهم مغلقه... 


والبعض نحبهم 
فنملأ الارض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم 
ونثرثر بهم في كل الاوقات 
ونحتاج الى وجودهم ....كالماء ..والهواء 
ونختنق في غيابهم او الابتعاد عنهم 


والبعض نحبهم 
لأننا لا نجد سواهم 
وحاجتنا الى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم 
فالايام تمضي 
والعمر ينقضي 
والزمن لا يقف 
ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق 


والبعض نحبهم 
لان مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب 
ولا نملك امامهم سوى ان نحب 
فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله 
ونرمم معهم اشياء كثيرة 
ونعيد طلاء الحياه من جديد 
ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض السعادة 


والبعض نحبهم 
لكننا لانجد صدى لهذاالحب في 
قلوبهــم 
فننهار و ننكسر 
و نتخبط في حكايات فاشله 
فلا نكرههم 
ولا ننساهم 
ولا نحب سواهم 
ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشله 


.. والبعض نحبهم .. 
.. ويبقى فقط ان يحبوننا.. 
.. مثلما نحبهم




جبران خليل جبران *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



> *والبعض نحبهم
> ونسعى كي نقترب منهم
> ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياه معهم
> ويؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم
> ويصعب علينا تصور الحياه حين تخلو منهم. *


 
موضوع جميل جدا يا رنا 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا رنا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

*كلمات كتيير جمييلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

*كلمات جملية جدا للشاعر الكبير جبران خليل جبران 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## rana1981 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا رنا
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا كوكو على مشاركتك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



m1ged قال:


> *كلمات جملية جدا للشاعر الكبير جبران خليل جبران
> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كلمات كتيير جمييلة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا رنا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*شكرا كليمو 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

شكرا رنا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا رنا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​




*شكرا على مرورك ياوليم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



mana_mana قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*

*جميل يا رنا*
*شكرا الك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: نحبهم ...............كلمات أعجبتني جدا وحبيت تشاركوني فيها*



just member قال:


> *جميل يا رنا*
> *شكرا الك *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



شكرا جوجو 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2009)

*البعض نحبهم ......*

*في حياتنا الكثير من الوجوه... و في قلوبنا الكثير من الأحاسيس...و لكل وجه في داخلنا ....إحساس و حكايه

البعض نحبهم 

لكن لا نقترب منهم

فهم في البُعد أحلى

و هم في البعُد أرقى

و هم في البعُد أغلى

....


و البعض نحبهم

و نسعى كي نقترب منهم

و نتقاسم تفاصيل الحياه معهم

و يؤلمنا الابتعاد عنهم

و يصعب علينا تصور الحياه حين تخلو

منهم

....

و البعض نحبهم

و نتمنى أن نعيش معهم حكايه جميله

و نفتعل الصُدف كي نلتقيهم

و نختلق الأسباب كي نراهم

و نعيش معهم في الخيال أكثر من

الواقع

...

و البعض نحبهم

لكن بيننا و بين أنفسنا فقط

فنصمت برغم ألم الصمت

فلا نُجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم

لأن العوائق كثيره

و العواقب مخيفه

و من الأفضل لنا و لهم أن تبقى الأبواب

بيننا و بينهم مغلقه

...

و البعض نحبهم

فنملأ الأرض بحبهم

و نٌحدث الدنيا عنهم

و نثرثر بهم في كل الأوقات

و نحتاج إلى وجودهم كالماء و الهواء

و نختنق عند غيابهم أو الإبتعاد عنهم

...

و البعض نحبهم

لأننا لا نجد سواهم

و حاجتنا إلى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم

فالأيام تمضي

و العمر ينقضي

و الزمان لا يقف

و يٌرعبنا أن نبقى لا رفيق

...

و البعض نحبهم

لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب

ولا نملك امامهم سوى أن نحب

فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله

و نرمم معهم أشياء كثيره

و نعيد طلاء الحياه من جديد

و نسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض

السعاده

....

و البعض نحبهم

لأننا نكتشف أنهم شطرنا الآخر

فنجد أنفسنا معهم

لكننا برغم صدق الإحساس

لا نستطيع أن نصطحبهم معنا إلى

أرض الواقع

فالأشياء حولنا ترفضهم

و الأشياء حولهم ترفضنا

...

و البعض نحبهم

لأنهم يحبوننا

و يحملون لنا في قلوبهم عاطفه صادقه

لم نجدها في القلوب التي أحببناها

قنقترب منهم كي ننسى سواهم

و نُبادلهم الحب بشكل آلي

و كأننا في مسرحيه 

سخيفه

...

و البعض نحبهم

لكننا لا نجد صدى لهذا الحب في 

قلوبهم

فننهار

و ننكسر

و نتخبط في حكايات فاشله

فلا نكرههم

و لا ننساهم

و لا نحب سواهم

و نعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشله*

*/*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*مما اعجبنى*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*


المهم ان يكون الحب

و المحبة  شيء صادق يسوده الصفاء والاخلاص

وفي المدى المنظور كل الاشياء تحل باذن الرب


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*


*ميرسى استاذى كليمو نورتنى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*



> و البعض نحبهم
> 
> لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب
> 
> ...



اااااااااااه...

بجد فى ناس كتير اعرفهم كده 

الواحد ميملكش قدامهم غير الحب الصادق ليهم 

ميرسى يامون على الموضوع 

وأحلى تقييم منى 

هات كارت شحن بقى ههههه​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مينا 
بجد كلامة عجبني جدا جدا 

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*



> *و البعض نحبهم*​
> 
> *لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*​
> *ولا نملك امامهم سوى أن نحب*​
> ...




ياريت كل الناس مثل هذا النوع من البشر 
ما كانتش الدنيا دى اصبحت وحشه 
ميرررررسى ليك يا مينا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*



كليمو قال:


> المهم ان يكون الحب
> 
> و المحبة شيء صادق يسوده الصفاء والاخلاص
> 
> وفي المدى المنظور كل الاشياء تحل باذن الرب


 

*ميرسى كليمو نورتنى*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*

*موضوع جميل يا مينا*
*شكرا حبيبى الغالى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## ماريتا (16 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*

*و البعض نحبهم

لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب

ولا نملك امامهم سوى أن نحب

فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميله

و نرمم معهم أشياء كثيره

و نعيد طلاء الحياه من جديد

و نسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض

السعاده

....*
_بجد عجبانى اوووووى_
_ميرسى مينا للموضوع_
_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*



coptic marmar قال:


> اااااااااااه...
> 
> بجد فى ناس كتير اعرفهم كده
> 
> ...





*ميرسى مرمر لمرورك وتقيمك ويبقى ليك كارت يا باشا من عونيا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*



> و البعض نحبهم
> 
> و نتمنى أن نعيش معهم حكايه جميله
> 
> ...


*
موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ......*

*هو الكلام كله علي بعضه كتير صعب*
*لان اكيد كل جزء بيوصف شخصية مرت في حياتنا وكأن شريط ذكريات عدي من قدامي*
*بس بجد الله يكون في عون القلب اللي مر بكل الحالات دي لوحدها لاني معتقدش ان في قلب هيستحمل يمر باكتر من حالة من الحالات دي في نفس الوقت*

*ميرسي علي موضوعك الجميل يا مينا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## eriny roro (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*البعض نحبهم ...فمثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*

 
البعض نحبهم
لكن لا نقترب منهم
فهم في البعد أحلى 
وهم في البعد أرقى
وهم في البعد أغلى

والبعض نحبهم 
ونسعى كي نقترب منهم 
ونتقاسم تفاصيل الحياة معهم 
ويؤلمنا الإبتعاد عنهم 
ويصعب علينا تصور الحياة حين تخلو منهم 


والبعض نحبهم 
ونتمنى ان نعيش حكاية جميلة معهم 
ونفتعل الصدف لكي نلتقي بهم 
ونختلق الأسباب كي نراهم 
ونعيش في الخيال أكثر من الواقع معهم


والبعض نحبهم
لكن بيننا وبين أنفسنا فقط 
فنصمت برغم ألم الصمت 
فلا نجاهر بحبهم حتى لهم
لان العوائق كثيره 
والعواقب مخيفه
ومن الافضل لنا ولهم
ان تبقى الابواب بيننا وبينهم مغلقه... 


والبعض نحبهم 
فنملأ الارض بحبهم ونحدث الدنيا عنهم 
ونثرثر بهم في كل الاوقات 
ونحتاج الى وجودهم 
..كالماء .. والهواء ..
ونختنق في غيابهم
أو الإبتعاد عنهم 


والبعض نحبهم 
لأننا لا نجد سواهم 
وحاجتنا الى الحب تدفعنا نحوهم 
فالأيام تمضي 
والعمر ينقضي 
والزمن لا يقف 
ويرعبنا بأن نبقى بلا رفيق 

والبعض نحبهم 
لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب 
ولا نملك امامهم سوى ان نحب 
فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميلة 
ونرمم معهم أشياء كثيرة 
ونعيد طلاء الحياة من جديد 
ونسعى صادقين كي نمنحهم بعض السعادة 


والبعض نحبهم 
لكننا لانجد صدى لهذاالحب في قلوبهــم 
فننهار و ننكسر 
و نتخبط في حكايات فاشلة 
فلا نكرههم 
ولا ننساهم 
ولا نحب سواهم 
ونعود نبكيهم بعد كل محاوله فاشله



​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ...فمثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*


شكرا
للموضوع الرائع
جدا جدا

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## eriny roro (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ...فمثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*

مرسى ليك كتير 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ...فمثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*




> والبعض نحبهم
> لأن مثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب
> ولا نملك امامهم سوى ان نحب
> فنتعلم منهم أشياء جميلة
> ...


 
موضوع رااااااااااائع يا ايرينى 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: البعض نحبهم ...فمثلهم لا يستحق سوى الحب*

مرسى كتير يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------

